# Stihl MS250 vs. Husky 345 for homeowner



## ecfinn (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some advice on a chainsaw.  I'm starting to look into processing/collecting my own firewood and I only have an electric model at the moment.  Not very portable.  Sometime in the next 6 months I hope to have an insert installed so I'll be heating with wood this winter.  

I've started narrowing it down to the Stihl MS250 and the Husky 345.  Both are 45 cc engines and I'm leaning towards getting a 16" bar with either.  The only real differences I can see between the saws are that the Stihl is a 1 year warranty and Husky 2 year.  Also the Husky uses springs in the handle to reduce vibrations whereas the Stihl uses rubber mounts.  Lastly Stihl only sells through dealers and Husky is available over the internet.  Is there really a difference in reliability between these two models?  Also is there any reason I shouldn't buy the Husky over the internet and get 3 spare chains for $30 less than my only local dealer.

Any comments/suggestions/ideas or other things I should be considering in my decision?

If it helps, I've got a decent amount of chainsaw experience, but I'm not expert by any means.

Thanks for your help so far.

Eric Finn


----------



## Robbie (Jul 25, 2006)

Eric, both are great saws, both have a loyal following for sure. Get the one you like the best and that suits your budget.

           When I did a search on google for both, I found gleaming reviews for both. 

           I have the Stihl 250, I personally like Stihls best..............16" is a perfect size I think.

           If you still have trouble deciding, go to this site below and do a search on both numbers/names, you will certainly find what you need to know I think.

            Let us know which one you get if you don't mind.

http://www.arboristsite.com/


            Robbie


----------



## Sandor (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the Stihl 025 for four years now. It has never failed me once, and I cut alot of wood.

Both are great saws.

The deciding factor may be whether you do your own repairs or not. If you fix the saw yourself, go with the Husky or the Stihl. If your more inclined to dump the saw off at a shop for the repair, go Stihl.

btw, I have the 18 inch bar and like it. Don't have to bend over or reach out as far to make cuts. And the 025 can pull an 18 bar through some thick oak.

Either way you go, learn how to file the chain and do it after each tank of fuel.


----------



## suematteva (Jul 25, 2006)

Both are good saws.   If you buy a husky on Internet, you may want to ask your dealer where that puts you in the service line?  There are two husky dealers within 10 miles of where I live.  The closer one is very selective over who gets best service.  Some of the husky dealers won't work on stuff from big box or internet.. The other is basically first come first serve and he does not mind if you bought the tools somewhere else.


----------



## ecfinn (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the responses so far.  So does anyone have the Husky 345 or even the 350?  I can get the 350 for less than the MS250.  I hope to visit my only local Husky dealertoday to discuss some of these issues with them.  Not sure how to bring up the servicing other saws though...  So is the warranty really a non-issue on either of these saws given their reliability record?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## daninohio (Jul 25, 2006)

Eric,

I've been using the same Stihl chainsaw for 20 years.  I'm not quite sure how old it is, but I suspect my dad bought it about 30 years ago.  It's a 031 (16").

You probably can't go wrong with either of these saws.  That said, if I ever need another saw it will definitely be a Stihl as this one has been a real gem.

About the only real advice I have is the old rule -- buy the best tool you can afford.  The last thing you want is to be standing there running that saw thinking that your saw feels chintzy.  So long as they both feel well-made to you, I think either choice is fine.  They will probably both have parts available for the forseeable future.

Dan


----------



## suematteva (Jul 25, 2006)

Warranty is a role of the dice...

A good dealer is important..My dealer found out that the mfg was having problems with a particular saw..The first one he sold came back in 2 weeks with a major problem..After digging he finds out that the mfg is having problems with the early production they gave a range of s/n 's he had 5 of them sitting in inventory..The mfg said we are not sure if the problem will continue so sell the ones you have and see what happens and we will stand behind them..He refused and made them take those saws back in exchange for 5 new ones..Where do these saws end up?   Are they on ebay as NIB through a 3rd party, ship to another dealer, or scrapped?

When your saw needs to be fixed you usually want it yesterday..unless you have a backup...


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the Makita Dollmar saks chain saws Everbit as goood or better that the Stihl or Husky and I own a good Stihl 30 years of use clearing lots ans roads the Stihl is still working It is my backup to a Makita But I have 6 saws here so I have a lot of backups


----------



## Roospike (Jul 25, 2006)

The internet place Wise Generators and Power Equipment ( Ebay sales too user name: jilz1 ) That you mentioned for the Husqvarna chainsaws IS a dealer , you will get Husqvarnas  full warranty with the warranty card that come with your saw . When i look at buying i look at a good 10 year out look  . In the size chainsaw you are wanting i would go with the Husqvarna 353 . The Stihl 250 & the Husqvarna 345 and 350 are all plactic bodys . The Husqvarna 353 has a metal body and is still light weight and some other upgrades . I have the Husqvarna 359 , two 346xp's and a 372xp all bought off the internet ( from above noted seller ), all under full warranty.  The smallest bar i use is 18" and never had an issue with the bar getting in the way . ALSO NOTE: Please take note to have all proper P.P.E. ( personal protective equipment )  when useing a chainsaw. ie: chainsaw helmet -face guard - ear protection , leg chaps , protective leather boots ( steel toe ) gloves are also a good idea .  The listed web site is a great site to learn and ask questions if needed . WARNING ! You will be looking for 1 chainsaw , go to this web site and end up wanting 5 chainsaws . ha . GOOD LUCK & be SAFE ! p://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## ecfinn (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, after much thought, I decided to buy a Husky 350 with 18" bar.  I bought it from my local dealer (who sells both Stihl and Husky) after a 45 minute conversation on chainsaws and a few other topics.  Turns out he used to heat his house with a wood fired boiler for about 5 years.  He's been in business for 35+ years and really knew what he was talking about.  He does have a policy of servicing tools bought from him first before those bought elsewhere.  I'd kind of decided I wanted the Husky anyway and I got all the extras for very little.  He set it up, filled with bar oil and gas and fired it up before sending it home with me.  Even took some time to make sure I know how to use it.  Overall, I'm glad I bought from a local dealer, even though I could've gotten a better "deal" on the internet.  I certainly would never get that kind of service anywhere else.  Thanks again folks for your help/reviews.  Now off to read my manual and make sure I've got all the right P.P.E.  Maybe the next time around I'll buy off the internet but for my first saw I'm glad I went local for now.

Later,

Eric (who now needs a trailer and he'll be collecting his own firewood in no time.)


----------



## Roospike (Jul 25, 2006)

Comparing a cheaper "home owner" saw from a box store to a top "pro" chainsaw is not oranges to oranges . However i have NEVER had a problem with Husqvarna or service . You can also go to the //www.arboristsite.com site and find thousands & thousands of happy owners of Husqvarna and Stihl . Just because a new "FORD" breaks down and you have bad service does not mean ALL Fords and dealers are bad . There is NOT a company out there that has an item that has not had a breakage issue of some kind .  There is NOT a store or company that has not had a service issue . I my self will not buy Stihl .........Why ? Because the service i have had from 3 local dealers was very , very bad . Does that make Stihl a bad chainsaw ? No , but i will not buy Stihl because of it . BTW The stihl 361 is retail of $599.  The Stihl 361 was too small for my felling needs so i went with the Husqvarna 372xp. A real chainsaw . Oh , my dad can beat up your dad . HA-Ha-ha.


----------



## suematteva (Jul 25, 2006)

Well said Roospike.  All the MFG's have had their weak products...

The person running the shop makes all the difference..6 weeks ago had to change the gas tank out (23 years old), dropped it off at the dealer..told him no rush, stopped in 4 days later, had not gotten to it just swamped and forgot, handed me his personal saw 372 xp(i think) apologized told me it would be ready on monday...Did not even need the saw...these things do happen...when they are honest and respect you, everybody wins.  This guy was not in business when i bought the saw....

Am partial to my Husky 181...As my neighbor said just friday night, he runs a 60-65 cc Jonsereds...Heard you cutting some wood last weekend..Scored some 32-36" diameter sugar maple rounds at the dump....Your saw makes mine sound like a weed wacker...Betsy is all stock no mods.


----------



## Sandor (Jul 26, 2006)

Yep, can't compare a "homeowner" saw to a "professional" saw.

The Husky 350 and Stihl 025 are homeowner saws.


----------



## ecfinn (Jul 26, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere a while ago that the smaller/cheaper Husky's were no longer made in Sweden.  Does anyone recall something similar?  And maybe remember the details too.  I'm wondering what model Gideon's friend bought and whether it was one of the ones not made by Husky anymore...  I'm guessing if it was a $200 saw that its possible.

Eric


----------



## Roospike (Jul 26, 2006)

Eric said:
			
		

> I thought I read somewhere a while ago that the smaller/cheaper Husky's were no longer made in Sweden.  Does anyone recall something similar?  And maybe remember the details too.  I'm wondering what model Gideon's friend bought and whether it was one of the ones not made by Husky anymore...  I'm guessing if it was a $200 saw that its possible.
> 
> Eric


Yes , The Husqvarna 345 and on up are all Husqvarna . Below the 345 are made by Poulan . Poulan and Husqvarna are owned by thr same company but are not made in the same place. Any $200. saw at a box store is the poulan made Husqvarna .The 353 & 359 are steel cases. These are all chainsaw you might find at a box store . The 353 and the 359 are built more pro grade of the mentioned chainsaws . The 353 is a great chainsaw and the 359 is a beast for power for the average homeowner all around good saw.


----------



## suematteva (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info on poulan/Husky/weedeater etc...Just read Poulan history...


----------



## Roospike (Jul 26, 2006)

**********


----------



## michael (Jul 28, 2006)

My advice: buy the Sthil MS250, but buy the 18" bar. It's the perfect size. It doesn't tire you out, nor is it too small to handle large work. I've used one extensively and highly reccomend it.

For safety concerns, I would also invest in some chainsaw chaps. These are designed to snag the chain and stop the engine. They will not prevent the chain from going through, but are better than nothing.

Good luck!


----------



## wg_bent (Jul 28, 2006)

Gideon said:
			
		

> My friend bought a Husky last summer.  200 dollar saw from a box store.  By the third use, it wasn't oiling the chain.  Lowes "repaired" it.  1 use later, no oil.  Lowes tried again, 0 for 2.  Third time, friend brings saw to local Husky dealer.  Sits on shelf for 2 months - 'snowblower season - real busy'.  Then they call him - "can't fix it, sorry."
> 
> He calls Husky.  Says, pretty much, your saw was crap out of the box.  I've tried three times to have one of your dealers fix it.
> 
> ...



I have Huskys lowest end model that I bought from the dealer just for cutting a few trees around the house before I decided to burn wood to heat.  It's been a very good saw, and other than the fact that is stalls every now and then while at idle it runs and cuts well.  It's cut at least 17 cords of wood so far.

That said, The local dealer has stopped carrying Husky because of the kind of attitude above.   He continues to service them, but he is tired of dealing with Husky.

Even though my saw is good, I think I would lean towards a Stihl next time, but I'd have to look REAL hard.  

I do like the rubber handle mounts.  I can literally cut wood all day, and my hands NEVER even know I've been cutting wood.  My John Deere tractor vibrates more.

My negative comment IS to be taken very lightly.  I would definitely reccomend a Husky saw.    Poulan or not, it's a good saw.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 28, 2006)

It is kinda fun being the only Poulan guy on this forum. Ole Yaller for ripping up the big stuff and the little green box store puppy for limbing and smaller trees.

Saves me having to get into the Stihl vs. Huskey action.


----------



## Sandor (Jul 28, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> It is kinda fun being the only Poulan guy on this forum. Ole Yaller for ripping up the big stuff and the little green box store puppy for limbing and smaller trees.
> 
> Saves me having to get into the Stihl vs. Huskey action.



A Poulan was my first saw. Loaned it to my Dad and it came back with a blown piston.

Further inspection revealed that the carb came loose, ran lean, and demolished the piston.

Only had maybe 8 hours on it. I'll take the blame since I didn't make sure the carb was tight from the factory.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 28, 2006)

Ole Yaller is actually a Partner/Pioneer P39 saw made in Canada in the '80s. 

http://tinyurl.com/q4x3c 

Partner and Pioneer  were merged after Electrolux bought both of them out. It was being marketed as the Poulan Pro 405 Plus when I paid a dealer $500 for it new in 1989. Figure that one out in 2006 dollars. As to being sure you get a good dealer, wouldn't know. Never had a reason to go back. I just checked and he is long gone.

After E/lux accumulated so many brands, including Jonsered, they loped off some like Pioneer and Partner. 

The Partner P39/Poulan Pro 405 Plus/Ole Yaller is a heavy son of a gun (20 pounds dry) but has been a very reliable saw for me. And that twenty pounds is even though the engine shroud is Lexan plastic.


----------



## Roospike (Jul 28, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Ole Yaller is actually a Partner/Pioneer P39 saw made in Canada in the '80s.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/q4x3c
> 
> ...


 How many cc's is that Poulan Pro 405 BrotherB ? Some if not al lot of the older chainsaw were/are realy good chainsaws. The garbage is starting to come about in todays market. I have a craftsman chainsaw thats 38cc i bought some 15 years ago for yard work and to help out in the neighborhood with damaged limbs and such . Ended up cutting my own wood vs buying it and used that chainsaw for 13 years to cut all my own firewood . (House with added heat woodstove ) Now that i have a new house and use 100% wood heat and i work from home so i took the step to 4 new Husqvarnas and still use the craftsman for limbing .  My son is now 16 is why the need for 5 chainsaws as we both fell , limb and buck wood .  Anyway as mentioned , the older Poulan , Craftsman ect .. ect chainsaws were / are some great saws . I had bought a Poulan Pro 330 ( 54 cc $325. ) chiansaw 2 years ago and it lasted about about 11 cords of wood and that was as a felling / bucking saw so it only did about 85% of the work , 11 cords later its shot , done , dead & and not worth (to me ) to spend the $$ to fit it .


----------



## michael (Jul 28, 2006)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Just a note . . .
> 
> My understanding is that chaps are meant to get pulled into the saw and jam the sprocket.
> 
> At full RPM, there's nothing going to stop the chain by snagging it.



That's kind what I was trying to say. The guy I know that had to "use" his chaps was unhurt, save for his jeans getting cut and a slight crease above the knee.

I wear mine each and every time where before I did not.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 28, 2006)

Roo:

"How many cc’s is that Poulan Pro 405 BrotherB ?"

65cc


----------



## Roospike (Jul 28, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Roo:
> 
> "How many cc’s is that Poulan Pro 405 BrotherB ?"
> 
> 65cc


Good size for firewood . 20 lbs , You have some good arms and shoulders brotherman .


----------



## Roospike (Jul 28, 2006)

Team Husqvarna  .


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 28, 2006)

Your not the only one running poulan/craftsman saws.  I have 3 here. The third one will be working fine, after I install the carb I rebuit. All early to mid 80's vintage  Not bad for 2.3 cc saws. Kinda nice not hauling monster around all the time., I have bought none of them, given to me not running. Usually its just replacing the gas line routed threw the handle. I also still have a late 70's Stihl farm boss heavy german made plenty of torx,  a cutting fool. Then my working vintage 1968 mac 10 10 . still cuts amazingly well. noisy loudest I swear ever made. Some day I will get a modern saw. My next will be a 14/16" Makita electric. If in the gas saw market, I like the Dolmar saks or Makita saws as well, Stihl and no box store huskies, Pro  huskies  I'm fine with


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 29, 2006)

If I ever need another one it will be a box store Poulan. Dance and leave with the one that brung ya.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jul 30, 2006)

I am a husky man, but to tell you the truth. i like them both, how do you compare two great products?


----------



## Roospike (Jul 30, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> I am a husky man, but to tell you the truth. i like them both, how do you compare two great products?


 There are both great chainsaws ( Husqvarna - Stihl ) You have to keep in mind , You need the right chainsaw for the right job . One shouldn't buy a "yard clean up" chainsaw of a small size and expect to cut 6 cords a year with it . The smaller Husqvarnas and Stihls are made for yard work around the house and or small trees and limbing of bigger trees . You want a "good" chainsaw for firewood of 4+ cords a year then you need to step up and buy a bigger chainsaw . You need a chainsaw for faster cutting , easy of use and would like it to last a real long time then one needs to step up to a "PRO" chainsaw model . Its funny to see people buy a $99. Poulan Wildthing model chainsaw or a "small" Husqvarna / Stihl and get upset that the chainsaw is not a good saw when they want to cut 8 cords a year with it .  Its like buying a small truck and pulling cars / pulling heavy trailers / big loads of wood and or overworking what it was made for and getting upset that that brand truck is junk because it breaks down . There are many choices out there . One need to get the right size / model chainsaw for there needs .


----------



## begreen (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm a Stihl man, but my experience is limited to a couple saws and an awesome pro weedeater. I also now have the Farm Boss. So far it's been a good tool, though I haven't given it a hard workout yet. The best local tree person here uses Husky's and Shindawa. All good saws as far as I can tell.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jul 30, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> MountainStoveGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, i run a husky 372xp and a small pro arbor saw they make. I bought the 345 once, and took it right back, it didnt have the guts that i wanted it to have. Now the 372xp is wicked.


----------



## Roospike (Jul 30, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Exactly, i run a husky 372xp and a small pro arbor saw they make. I bought the 345 once, and took it right back, it didnt have the guts that i wanted it to have. Now the 372xp is wicked.


 I think anybody cutting wood for firewood needs at least 2 chainsaws . 1 for felling / bucking the larger stuff and 1 for smaller trees and limbing . A all around good match (awesome match )  to the 372xp is the 346xp ( or for the Stihl guys MS260 & MS440 / MS460 ) The 346xp is like the 372xp in a smaller package and light weight . My 346xp does 80% of the all around work until the beast has to be let out of the case. WOW them there saws are fast yall .


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jul 30, 2006)

I tend to over do things, LOL. A chain saw with 5.4 horsepower makes you grin, That saw will almost run a go cart, and at ~14 lbs, i can run it all day long, as long as i dont cut somthing off that im not supposed to. When i built my house up here in these hills, i had to clear 60 plus trees. I had no choice but to get a quality saw. I tell you what, the first time i cranked that thing up it scared me. It was the first saw i had owned.


----------



## Roospike (Jul 30, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> I tend to over do things, LOL. A chain saw with 5.4 horsepower makes you grin, That saw will almost run a go cart, and at ~14 lbs, i can run it all day long, as long as i dont cut somthing off that im not supposed to. When i built my house up here in these hills, i had to clear 60 plus trees. I had no choice but to get a quality saw. I tell you what, the first time i cranked that thing up it scared me. It was the first saw i had owned.


 Ha , I can picture that . When i fired up my 372xp for the first time it took me by surprise too and i had used chainsaws for years. I used it for about 8 tanks of gas then did a muffler mod to it and adjusted the carb & tached it , thats when it really shined . I got about an extra 15 -20% power out of it .


----------



## Roospike (Jul 30, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy


----------



## Roospike (Jul 30, 2006)

******************


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 30, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> I think anybody cutting wood for firewood needs at least 2 chainsaws . 1 for felling / bucking the larger stuff and 1 for smaller trees and limbing . A all around good match (awesome match )  to the 372xp is the 346xp ( or for the Stihl guys MS260 & MS440 / MS460 ) The 346xp is like the 372xp in a smaller package and light weight . My 346xp does 80% of the all around work until the beast has to be let out of the case. WOW them there saws are fast yall .



At least two saws on any trip into the trees are a must for me. One for falling trees and cutting the big stuff. One for limbing and cutting up the smaller stuff.

Both for getting the other one out of a log when I bind the sucker and can't get it out.


----------



## suematteva (Jul 31, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> MountainStoveGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Roospike,

What's it run to have the muffler mod, carb adjusted,tached etc? thanks


----------



## Roospike (Jul 31, 2006)

[/quote]

Hey Roospike,

What's it run to have the muffler mod, carb adjusted,tached etc? thanks[/quote] Private Message ( PM ) sent to your inbox Vintage 181 .


----------



## Roospike (Jul 31, 2006)

***********


----------



## suematteva (Jul 31, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Vintage 181: doubel barrel shotgun muffler



Thanks Roospike.  Just got back in.

What's that baby sound like?  Looks cool.  You did all the fabrication?  Looks really sharp..

 Is it significantly louder than the stock saw?


----------



## Roospike (Aug 1, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Custom mufflers / side 45° pipe mufflers & hole mufflers are louder . I wouldnt say the pipe exhausts are louder then the hole style. I normally dont get crazy with pipe / hole sizes and still keep some back pressure. Little louder , yes. When you open up the muffler  it keeps the motor cooler and runs a lot better . Some of the cat mufflers they put on chiansaws today get so damb hot it melts plastic top covers and chainbrakes.  The 45° pipe and also the shotgun mufflers are more "awesome looking" than anything and do about the same as just the front hole screen style. A lot of people use the pipe sytle mufflers to direct the exhause heat away from there work . Popular for a milling chainsaw to direct exhause away. I own a welding shop so the custom work and welding is not a problem . I do requested custom work and also custom ideas of my own . Just as a side note: As i do own my own fabrication shop i dont "Push" sales off on forum members but do custom work as "requested". As noted on the PM's back and forth there are ways do do these ones self and do offer links and ideas of how to do ones own mods . I'll also get request for heavy duty wood stove pokers , fire place grates , fixed many wood stoves and parts over the years. You end up seeing a lot of over fired wood stoves over the years.


----------

